# Wrinkles from silicone paper



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

We have some shirts that have wrinkles/dents that run through the print because of the silicone paper. Do they come out in the wash or do you repress the shirt?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I hate when that happens, I just stopped using anything and been working just fine : )
Yea it comes out with a wash, I tell customers wrinkles on there face will go away in shirt LOL


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

we're taking about on black tees with white ink?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

oh black tee with white i do or well did use a cover... still use to get indentations from paper because use to get wrinkled ... remember its fabric, will go back to original form.. usually ha..you got an Anajet too right?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The wrinkles will come out in the wash. The silicone paper does crinkle after several uses and you should then start using a new sheet or the crinkles will wrinkle any further pressed garments. But it does come out in the wash. You can also get and use silicone mats which will last for 1000's of uses and never crinkle.

Harry


----------



## kornitguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr. Seuss said:


> The wrinkles come out in the wash
> 
> The silicone paper does crinkle
> 
> ...


 
Sorry I couldn't help it ;p


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> But it does come out in the wash. You can also get and use silicone mats which will last for 1000's of uses and never crinkle.
> 
> Harry


Do silicone mats leave the print super glossy like teflon sheets? Are these run of the mill silicone mats for baking?


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

kornitguy said:


> Sorry I couldn't help it ;p


Well done


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Teeser said:


> Do silicone mats leave the print super glossy like teflon sheets? Are these run of the mill silicone mats for baking?



You will find that you need to use a higher end silicone mat to get the best results with digital ink curing. The higher end silicone mats will leave a flat finish, same as with the disposable silicone paper.

Harry


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Harry,

Where can I get these higher end silicone mats? and how much do they cost?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I searched silcone mats/sheet on the forums and clicked on a g**gle ad that came up. There is also a seller on ebay - Rubberman. I found a cheap piece for $20 at 1/32". We use paper so I thought the thinner the better??? Cheap enough to give it a try. It would save in the long run. I just want to be sure to get a matte finish like with the paper.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

abmcdan said:


> Harry,
> 
> Where can I get these higher end silicone mats? and how much do they cost?
> 
> ...



We do carry them if you want to PM me.

Harry


----------

